# Trouble with Glock 27



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello again, I have a Glock 27 pistol in caliber 40 S & W, and I have a problem when the charger is full of gun ammunition (9 rounds) I can not mount the weapon, is very hard, however, with eight cartridges I do not have that problem , is also hard, but I can mount the weapons. What advice do you give me? 

Thank you, 

Oscar.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Brand new? It will work itself out. Glock mags, especially when new, don't like to be fully loaded. I've had the same problem with my 26 and 21. Take your mags, fill them completely up, and let them sit for a day or two. Then try putting it in the gun. If that doesn't work, load 8, put one in the tube, remove the magazine, and put another round in there. 

I've noticed with my 26's mag fully loaded it can be tough placing the mag in, so I have started giving it a little more force. As I stated though, that did eventually work its way out.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thank you very much SuckLead.*

Hey, thanks for your answer, the truth, the cartridges (9) got the seats in the charger for some time, but the problem persists. As to load 8 more in a bedroom, is a solution, but I do not like carrying cartridge in chamber, for safety.

A greeting,

Oscar.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Your mags will break in eventually. Just like you and carrying with an empty chamber....you'll get over that someday as well. Always be sure to slam the mag home, and slap it one more time to be sure it's seated. If you have problems seating the mag with the slide closed, try with the slide locked back for a while. Sometimes pushing the nose of the top round down a bit will seat the bullets in the mag differently. Load three rounds, then tap the bottom of the mag sharply. Load a couple more, then repeat. Load the next two, slap the back of the mag with your other palm, hit the bottom again, then finish loading to the 9th round. Try to refrain from using the factory supplied mag loader assist. This is part of the reasaon why the top cartridge has such a steep angle and you're having issues.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

This is from the Midway site. Pretty much the same thing that's been said here already.



> Glock magazines have very stiff springs when new and may be extremely difficult to load to full capacity. It may be necessary to use a Glock magazine loader (generally included in the Glock case with the handgun) to load the magazine to capacity or near capacity.
> 
> If the last round appears impossible to load, for example if the magazine should hold 15 rounds and it will only accept 14, then leave it loaded with 14 rounds for several days to allow the spring's tension to decrease. After a short time, the magazine should then accept its full capacity, but it may still be necessary to use the magazine loader. After several cycles of full capacity through empty, the magazine will be easier to load.


-Jeff-


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> This is from the Midway site. Pretty much the same thing that's been said here already.
> 
> -Jeff-


I am not referring to this friend, but I can not mount the gun. When pulled the slide, I am not able to reach the final to mount the weapons. Fill the porters I do so with relative ease.

Thank you,

Oscar.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by "mounting" the weapon?


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

I mean, to bring back the slide, to feed the gun. 

Oscar.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

So the problem is that when you load a full magazine (nine rounds) you cannot pull back the slide to load the weapon?

That does not sound good. Does the slide feel like it is locked in place or is it just really hard to pull it back?


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

What I say is that I can not pull the slide to insert a cartridge into the chamber of the weapon. I think it may be too much pressure on the quay of the magazine or the type of ammunition that I use, which is the Fiocchi tapered trunk of lead. 

Oscar.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Try this: Lock the slide back using the slide lock lever. Insert a full magazine, then push the slide lock lever down for the slide to move forward. This methos should easily chamber a round.

Let us know if that works better, than using the "sling shot" method; where you manually pull back the slide and let go.

**As for leaving one cartridge in the chamber, you should try to get used to it by training and being safe.

Please be safe.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Try this: Lock the slide back using the slide lock lever. Insert a full magazine, then push the slide lock lever down for the slide to move forward. This methos should easily chamber a round.


That is exactly what I would suggest.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> the type of ammunition that I use, which is the Fiocchi tapered trunk of lead.


Jacketed ammo? Hope it's not lead semi wadcutters you are talking about. Lead not good for Glock!


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi I have done what you have advised (to block the slide into position over backward and then introduce a full shipper and hit the slide lock) and has made perfectly round in the chamber. Bring about a bullet in the chamber, I am not accustomed, and I fear an accident. 

Thank you, 

Oscar.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Jacketed ammo? Hope it's not lead semi wadcutters you are talking about. Lead not good for Glock!


Well friend I think that above all is to be the problem, I use Fiocchi ammunition-tapered trunk and is lead.

Oscar.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

oscar1975 said:


> Hi I have done what you have advised (to block the slide into position over backward and then introduce a full shipper and hit the slide lock) and has made perfectly round in the chamber. Bring about a bullet in the chamber, I am not accustomed, and I fear an accident.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Oscar.


Glad it worked. Do this a couple of times and go back to the sling shot method to see if it'll work better in time.

Adios.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Okay, I hope that this method has shown me that you improve the work of the slide.

Thank you,

Oscar.*


----------

